
China Turned 350M Millennials into Day Traders - paulpauper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/how-china-turned-350-million-millennials-into-day-traders/2019/04/11/c007d8ba-5cad-11e9-98d4-844088d135f2_story.html
======
TheOperator
Isn't this just gambling with extra steps?

